# Fed up with pavers growing weeds



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I bought my home 2 years ago; it has pavers in the back surrounding the pool. I'm sick of treating the weeds growing in between the pavers. I brought out a guy who is in the business of cleaning/sanding/sealing, but he said he didn't think my pavers need to be sanded, so we only went with the pressure washing. Now I think the weeds are more prominent than ever before! I'm more convinced than ever that I need a solution. My wife is convinced we need to sand it. I'm looking for anybody who can offer an effective solution.

Polymeric sand?
Sealing the joints?
Long lasting herbicide?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Polymeric Sand will help to a certain extent but I would look into using something like Total Vegetation Control that you can get at Tractor Supply. I will warn you that this stuff basically sterilizes the soil wherever you spray it, so if you get it on any desirable grass it will kill it and you also need to worry about run off, so don't go spraying it too heavily.


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

Polymeric sand keeps weeds out. Only issue I got(on old house...new one has new pavers this year) was along the edges where the sand tapered off. Roundup worked great for me and keeps new stuff out awhile. I think a torch is a pretty good strategy too.


----------



## jedross86 (Apr 27, 2021)

I have the same issue and am on the fence about the Polymeric sand. Is is problematic that there is no give? I've had it recommended to me for this exact use, but, also was told not to use it by others who thought it could lead to some cracked pavers if the ground settles/shifts.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Poly sand won't crack the pavers. If there is movement of the pavers it will buckle the poly sand. In areas where the pavers don't move, the poly sand does a good job of keeping weeds down, but it isn't perfect. If there is movement, you will get more weeds.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

My pavers are really close together. The Dominator product requires at least 1/8". I don't have a full eighth in every joint. Not sure if it's going to work. Still thinking about what to do.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Weeds are a maintenance issue. Meaning;, every year you do something to maintain weed control.

Pre/post emergent herbicides, total kill, or alternate surfaces you will still have to maintain it at some level. There are a lot of chemicals that can keep them at bay. Apply twice a year, maybe four times. Change the surface material, weeds will still grow, but chemical apps might be farther apart.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm looking for leads on a pre-emergent the last a long time and does not stain pavers.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If you use poly sand and a joint stabilizing sealer it will lock in the sand but it has to be done the right way.

All the old sand has to be pressure washed and scraped out. After the area dries apply the polymeric sand with a plate compactor and pad to not damage the pavers and wet it.

You'll likely have to wait several months before applying the joint stabilizer sealer but after that is done the sand will be firmly in place and weeds won't come through.

FYI I'm not really a fan of paver sealing for the look it gives to the paver surface but a joint stabilizer sealer will lock the sand in place well.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@SNOWBOB11 Thanks for the tips, especially about the pad. I have a fair number of joints that are a tiny bit smaller than 1/8". Not sure if the Dominator product is going to work for me, but think I'll give it a try this fall.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> @SNOWBOB11 Thanks for the tips, especially about the pad. I have a fair number of joints that are a tiny bit smaller than 1/8". Not sure if the Dominator product is going to work for me, but think I'll give it a try this fall.


It will. I'm guessing these are a tumbled style paver why there is no gaps between them? That is fine. The most important thing is to use the plate compactor to get the sand down into the joints. If you just spread and sweep it in the poly sand will never set. Go over the area multiple times with the compactor.

I've heard good things about the dominator poly sand.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

I have a gravel driveway section, use a product called Ground Clear from Lowes. Kills everything for months and months.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

Like @Mightyquinn I would use TVC. Carefully.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Any risk of staining with TVC?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

ionicatoms said:


> Any risk of staining with TVC?


I've never noticed any. It does have a red tint to it but doesn't really do anything, might be in there to warn you that it's some very potent stuff.

Just FYI, I sprayed some of that stuff on some weeds in my flower bed by some Holley bushes last year and now those bushes haven't grown an inch since then. At first I was wondering what was going on but eventually figured out it was from the TVC.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> > @SNOWBOB11 Thanks for the tips, especially about the pad. I have a fair number of joints that are a tiny bit smaller than 1/8". Not sure if the Dominator product is going to work for me, but think I'll give it a try this fall.
> ...


I did my first experimental area this morning. I found that the Dominator sand is very fine and does fall into very small joints. I'm impressed with the product so far. The absolute worst joints were those where the pavers were cut to fit. At these locations, there is inadequate spacing to fill the joints easily. I had to spend a lot of time tapping the pavers to allow the sand to fall in these trouble spots.

Before watering:



I don't think I did a great job but I did learn a lot doing this first attempt.


----------



## wingless (Jan 28, 2019)

My preference is to use my 4,000 psi / 3.5 gpm pressure washer w/ my turbo nozzle to not only blast away any weeds, but to also surface clean the pavers. Makes everything look brandy new.


----------

